# Why would you want someone around?



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

At the moment I would like a good man around to help fix my garbage disposal and my vacuum cleaner. lol

It is raining outside so someone to sit out on the deck with me would be nice, too.:whistlin:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It'd be nice to have someone around to joke and laugh with. People look at you funny when you do it by yourself.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh, and a nice back rub. Is that asking too much?? :cowboy:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

vicker said:


> It'd be nice to have someone around to joke and laugh with. People look at you funny when you do it by yourself.


Yes, laughter is always good...and better when shared!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yep, hard to rub your own back too. I was in church one day last year, and asked a friend's wife, who is a nurse, to look at a bump on the back of my head. She was digging around back there gently, looking for it and it was really an eye opener for me. I had forgotten how nice it feels to be touched like that. Not sexual or anything, just in a friendly but intimate kind of way.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'd like a man around today to get the bolts and nuts out of that old metal chair that i brought from the country for a flower pot.i've been pounding at it for 2 days. yes it would be great to sit and talk with someone at night after the days work. someone to help me with the roofing on my shed also i miss the full body massage. haven't had one of those in 10 years. so many things! ~Georgia.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Mostly, mutual companionship, to share encouragement. I don't *think* I need a man to do the work around here; I can always hire that out, if I can't do it myself, or get a neighborhood teen-aged boy for that! Oh, well. Dream on, Nehi!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree, Nehi. 

Ok, I have another one. Someone to kill spiders. Not the skinny ones (I can handle those) but the big, thick furry ones that have a lot of guts.
When my son does it he smacks the spider and leaves the body and squished guts. Ewwww!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I have decided I am not wanting to be in a relationship and have a man around. It is just not worth all the stuff that comes with it. Sorry to be the downer in this thread.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It would be nice to have someone help in the decision making process, well at least someone to bounce ideas off of. It gets tiring being the only adult all of the time.

And it would be nice to have someone to weedwhack the place.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

cindilu said:


> I have decided I am not wanting to be in a relationship and have a man around. It is just not worth all the stuff that comes with it. Sorry to be the downer in this thread.


I understand, but perhaps you just haven't found the right man yet and once you do, you will love having him around. The right man comes with benefits...


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Honestly, just the emotional support would be so nice. I've made all the decisions, worried about money and bills, worked two jobs sometimes. My wonderful sons didn't have a man (SO, uncle or grandfather) in their lives. They had to learn on their own in so many ways. I miss laughing with my husband and having two heads to figure things out. We have been on our own for close to eleven years. Sometimes, it makes me wistful and other times I just get on with things. I really try not to let the stress get to me. Just having someone to talk to would be lovely. Then there are the days I am super warrior-woman who laughs in the face of fear:happy2:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

The first thing that came to my mind was "the presence of a trusted, valued friend, whose company I enjoy!"


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> I understand, but perhaps you just haven't found the right man yet and once you do, you will love having him around. The right man comes with benefits...


Ugg, the idea of all of that gives me a head ache right bout now, LOL.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

nehimama said:


> The first thing that came to my mind was "the presence of a trusted, valued friend, whose company I enjoy!"


...who will fix things around the house in exchange for a hot meal???:bowtie:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

cindilu said:


> I have decided I am not wanting to be in a relationship and have a man around. It is just not worth all the stuff that comes with it. Sorry to be the downer in this thread.


I'm sorry you feel that way, Cindilu. "All that stuff" does tend to wear one down, doesn't it? I still have hope - why the Hell, I dunno, though!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

(The right man comes with benifits), and thats the benifits LOL.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

shanzone2001 said:


> ...who will fix things around the house in exchange for a hot meal???:bowtie:


Not required, but highly appreciated!

You're quite a hoot, Johnny Lee! Sorry; That was meant for Shan.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I think any relationship has its fair share of stuff that can wear you down, but I still believe that in a solid relationship the good stuff makes up for it and wins out in the end.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Definitely agree about the deck sitting and back rubbing. It would be nice to have someone to reach those hard to reach back buttons and zippers too.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> Definitely agree about the deck sitting and back rubbing. It would be nice to have someone to reach those hard to reach back buttons and zippers too.


Zipping up or down? Sorry, I couldn't resist!!!:teehee:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Someone to share with physically , mentally and spiritually...... the day to day stuff .... whether it be funny , stressful, or simple observations ...that wonderful connection that can happen between two people that makes everything else that is going on okay....


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Two way road there Shan. If you start with the unzipping, well you're gonna have to put it back on eventually. Of course with the zipping up, there's the anticipation of the unzipping.....:whistlin:....Hmm. start off zipping, then unzipping, you're gonna have to zip again. Whoooops that makes it a three way...road, that is.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Would be nice to have someone to exchange your troubles with... Lots of times I think just getting them out in the open is when you realize your troubles ain't that bad, considering... Hard to see yourself sometimes but an objective eye can poke holes in shadow worries...


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Be nice to have somebody pick the ticks off my back.


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Zipping down of course lol


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Private little jokes and understandings that pass between couples... someone to hold hands with while navigating the more challenging parts of the hike... someone to help check for ticks after... laughing with someone till you cry... tickle fights... someone to taste the soup and either ooohhh and aaaahhhh or suggest a seasoning.... 

And kissing. I can kiss and kiss and kiss and kiss. I'm missin' the kissin'.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, HJ, simultaneous tick postings!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> Two way road there Shan. If you start with the unzipping, well you're gonna have to put it back on eventually. Of course with the zipping up, there's the anticipation of the unzipping.....:whistlin:....Hmm. start off zipping, then unzipping, you're gonna have to zip again. Whoooops that makes it a three way...road, that is.


Really? I am thinking once it is unzipped and off, you would rather put on something comfortable....let's say, ummm, his t-shirt???:whistlin:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

short answer....i want my best friend,lover and wife all rolled into one.


p.s. i might write a longer version later...right now i am hurtin from the work today...yep i am a whimp.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

nehimama said:


> Not required, but highly appreciated!
> 
> You're quite a hoot, Johnny Lee! Sorry; That was meant for Shan.


Huh? What did I do now?? lol

Everyone kind of said everything about now. Just someone to take care of and do things for. Done most of my living already for myself, would nice to have someone that appreciates what I do for them and not take advantage of it.

That's about it I guess.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

FarmBoyBill said:


> (The right man comes with benifits), and thats the benifits LOL.


You're right, Bill! Yay! Good for you!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Is Bill referring to medical benefits????


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

JohnnyLee said:


> Huh? What did I do now?? lol
> 
> Everyone kind of said everything about now. Just someone to take care of and do things for. Done most of my living already for myself, would nice to have someone that appreciates what I do for them and not take advantage of it.
> 
> That's about it I guess.


You're fine, Johnny; you didn't do anything wrong. I do like your outlook - it's wonderful! Any woman worth her salt would consider you a gem.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

cindilu said:


> I have decided I am not wanting to be in a relationship and have a man around. It is just not worth all the stuff that comes with it. Sorry to be the downer in this thread.


I'm with you. And I don't even think about "all the stuff" anymore; I just have been single for a very long time now and I happen to like it.

I like doing what I want with my little 'stead and not having to get another person's ok or input.

I've raised five boys, with the youngest still having another year before he's out of high school. I love my kids but I spent many years as a single parent and I am looking forward to the day when even my youngest is out on his own (although I'm sure it will be very, very hard at first).

My grown sons are pretty good about giving me a hand with the big stuff, although they have jobs, one has a wife, another a long time live-in girlfriend, one goes to college full time and works full time in a supervisory position, so sometimes I have to wait on their schedules. 

But all in all, being a single homesteader isn't so bad. Well, except for the ticks on the back thing.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Tics onna bag?? Yep, that can be hard to find, especially if there austrailian

Dawgs theres mower than one way to smell words shan lol. putcher stinking carp on


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Tics onna bag?? Yep, that can be hard to find, especially if there austrailian
> 
> Dawgs theres mower than one way to smell words shan lol. putcher stinking carp on


Wow, that is a flashback to teaching 1st grade...we called that "inventive spelling." 
Luckily for you, Bill, I am able to decipher your writing!!! lol


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I would like someone around to hug, to cook for, to take care of and to have a back to rub and a neck to nuzzle, etc....


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I have been going through a rough patch lately and it would really be nice to have someone around to help shoulder the burden and lighten the load. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger, right?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I think having the right person around would help to ease some of the burdens of everyday life. To help challenge you to share and experience things that you normally wouldn't do by yourself. It would open a door to give of yourself with out conditions, and to know someone would have your back and vice versa. But the key aspect is the sharing.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

It's nice to have someone to play scrabble, chess, cards and other table games with. Or go out to dinner or for a drive or to yard sales with.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Paumon said:


> It's nice to have someone to play scrabble, chess, cards and other table games with.


I agree. My kids have a short attention span and don't last long playing board/table games with me.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

shanzone2001 said:


> I agree. My kids have a short attention span and don't last long playing board/table games with me.


And, you have to watch your language playing scrabble.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

In hindsight I must say it was nice to know that I had another guy around picking up the slack at the end to help me when it was no longer cheaper to keep her.

I felt a little sorry for him knowing that he had to date her so I could get the divorce from her more easily while I figured she would probably suggest that he marry her after she got rid of me ,but he got away from her a couple years later on when the next guy on her dance card showed up and he doesn't hold it against me.

He even laughs about it when he tells folks how when she introduced us a month or so after our divorce, I just shook his hand and said "Thank You " before we all went our own ways in the store.

One time when we ran into each other at a bar after his divorce he told me that him knowing how he got her from me kept him from getting too deep into community property with her because in the back of his head he thought about that Johnny Rodriguez song of a guy stealing a gal only to have another steal her from him.

As I bought him a refill longneck I told him with her it wasn't really "stealing" because best I could tell from my place in the line up she considered husbands her remuda and as a new horse turned up she made it easy for the previous one to bolt from the harness and to cheer up because he got free in less than half the time and a few grand sooner than I did. 


Now I am perfectly happy having a steady gal around 8 miles east of me living in her own house and critters and me in my own with my critters and us both knowing how we dreamed as teenagers and what we value deep down. It's Nice :thumb:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I want someone to boat with. Unzipping to occur spontaneously.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Another for the list....temps dropped to upper 40's last night, so someone to keep warm with when it's cold outside.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

The things I miss the most are having someone to cook for, and having someone to share with at the end of the day. And It doesn't bother me much that there is nothing for Valentine's Day, or birthdays. etc. What I miss more are the little things...a bunch of little flowers picked out in the yard, having him bring me some little something he found in a yard sale and thought I might like, fixing something or doing something just because he wanted to surprise me, having someone ask me if I'm up for a game of cards,..those kinds of things.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I need someone to help me eat all these strawberries!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

shanzone2001 said:


> Is Bill referring to medical benefits????


No its just his juvenile humor yukking over the word "come"  as usual.


Actually Beavis and Buttheading over it.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Shrek said:


> In hindsight I must say it was nice to know that I had another guy around picking up the slack at the end to help me when it was no longer cheaper to keep her.
> 
> I felt a little sorry for him knowing that he had to date her so I could get the divorce from her more easily while I figured she would probably suggest that he marry her after she got rid of me ,but he got away from her a couple years later on when the next guy on her dance card showed up and he doesn't hold it against me.
> 
> ...


Your ex wife sounds like my ex husband. He is now married to the gal he was seeing when we was married to me and I also know that he is on a dating site for married people so it is just a matter of time with them as well. Still, it makes it really hard to trust the next guy.

What is with the whole not ever really getting over the ex husband wife thing any way and why do they keep sleeping around with each other and not ever really giving it up?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

cindilu said:


> What is with the whole not ever really getting over the ex husband wife thing any way and why do they keep sleeping around with each other and not ever really giving it up?


It's called having your cake and eating it too..with no strings attached.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, I guess, to each his own. I think I will make my own dang cake and not share in the eating it.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

Most all the things mentioned would be pretty darned good, plus sex but maybe the thing I miss most is a hug. To hold and be held, the connection with someone who you love and loves you. Man I miss that.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

love,honor and cherish...each of these goes so deep its not even funny.most just dont get it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh yes just the closeness and hugging is what i miss too. what i would give to have him back now.anything and everything i could lay my hands on. that's how i knew he was gone. i was sitting on the bed and he was hugging and saying a few last words and his arms dropped away from me. man. i miss him lately. i think it's being out at the old place working around at the stuff we did together with such joy. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> oh yes just the closeness and hugging is what i miss too. what i would give to have him back now.anything and everything i could lay my hands on. that's how i knew he was gone. i was sitting on the bed and he was hugging and saying a few last words and his arms dropped away from me. man. i miss him lately. i think it's being out at the old place working around at the stuff we did together with such joy. ~Georgia.


you just made me cry......:Bawling:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, Newfie. Elk, pass the tissue. Dang, girl.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yuk yuk yuk yuk yuk yuk

Trely, The one thing Id like, to ive gone so long without it that I dont miss it, is getting kissed/kissing a woman.

Course, if I ever got kissed, then I want to hold. Hold her gaze, hold her to me

Then, iof I got to kiss her and hold her, I spose it wouldnt be long before, ... Oh well.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Hang on Elk and Raven, I've got a whole box of the really soft kleenex here. When you're done with it, pass it ~~sniffle~~ back, please.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Newfieannie, :grouphug: .


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Sniff, sniff, you guys got an extra tissue. Georgia, that must have been true love, like the kind not all of us will experience and will be bless if given the chance to have it. Lucky girl, hope you find it again.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Tommyice said:


> Another for the list....temps dropped to upper 40's last night, so someone to keep warm with when it's cold outside.


Down comforter and a woodstove is less troublesome.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Qhorseman said:


> Down comforter and a woodstove is less troublesome.


What if they came over with a pot of rabbit stew for dinner?


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> oh yes just the closeness and hugging is what i miss too. what i would give to have him back now.anything and everything i could lay my hands on. that's how i knew he was gone. i was sitting on the bed and he was hugging and saying a few last words and his arms dropped away from me. man. i miss him lately. i think it's being out at the old place working around at the stuff we did together with such joy. ~Georgia.


I can feel your grief in these words. But oh, to have experienced that even once.......just to have a kind man in my life who really loved me. I wouldn't know what to do. I am sorry for your loss, Georgia, but I envy your time with him.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Qhorseman said:


> Down comforter and a woodstove is less troublesome.


Well if a grumpy, old man is the only choice, then yeah, you're right. But for me, hope springs eternal. 



Raven12 said:


> What if they came over with a pot of rabbit stew for dinner?


It would have be a cold day in Hades before Q turned away a cooked critter.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

never mind the grumpy old men girls .i had one of them too. they'll drag you down and suck the life out of you. better off sticking to an electric blanket,woodstove etc, ~Georgia.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Qhorseman said:


> Down comforter and a woodstove is less troublesome.


I totally laughed at this loudly, in quite an evil-sounding way. *lol* Wait, I'm still laughing. 

Obviously I'm not ready to add to this thread.

The more time I spend alone, the more I find myself thinking inappropriate thoughts about (tasty) total strangers... And the more time I spend alone, the more I find myself thinking I prefer to be alone.

:shrug:

Maybe that's just the fear and bitterness and quitter inside me talking.

It's better to embrace what I've got than to get my hopes up for nothing.

I &#9829; my dogs.  All love, no let-down. They're fantastic.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I hear ya SF, and I got no dogs


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm not sure yet if I like being a lone, I have too much time to talk to myself and I wont shut up...LOL


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Buy some duct tape, then let us know how you feel.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Why would I want someone around?

Well, to touch them.

All over.

A lot.

That's why.

:donut:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]NSfOB8ANdWU&feature=related[/youtube]

You know I need your love, 
You got that hold over me
Long as I got your love, 
You know that I'll never leave
When I wanted you to share my life, 
I had no doubt in my mind
And it's been you, 
woman, 
right down the line
I know how much I lean on you, 
Only you can see
Changes that I've been true, 
Have left there mark on me
You've been as constant as the northern star, 
The brightest light that shines
It's been you, 
woman, 
right down the line
I just wanna say this is my way
Of telling you everything,
I could never say before
Yeah this is my way 
of telling you that everyday, 
I'm loving you so much more
Cause you believed in me 
through my darkest night
Put something better inside of me, 
You brought me into the light
Threw away all those crazy dreams, 
I put them all behind
And it was you, 
woman, 
right down the line
I just wanna say 
this is my way
Of telling you everything, 
I could never say before
Yeah this is my way 
of telling you that everyday, 
I'm loving you so much more
If I should doubt myself, 
If I'm losing ground
I wont turn to someone else, 
They'd only let me down
When I wanted you to share my life, 
I had no doubt in my mind
And it's been you, 
woman, 
right down the line


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]AfX7HS1prJc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i cant type or spell..but i can say it in person real easy..but heres a few reasons in these songs.
to tell her she the best...to hold her love in my hands and take care of it.to nurture it and as time passes let it blow into a full blown rageing forest fire that last till we both pass on to the other side of this life...ok i lied..maybe i can type with one finger..lol

[youtube]nP6WoL-QdnE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

goes back to my first post..best friend,lover,wife ......could it be better than ya best friend making love with ya.....i know annie posted about her husband dieing in her arms and that is awful...real awful..but at the same time its shows their love for each other.look what they were to each other.its more than a just a woman..so this is the song for that.
..sorta
[youtube]BQPBk0RD8d0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You are a gem, Elkhound. You really "get it."


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

along the way after loving each other for years and the struggles of life and hardship weigh us down you got to look at each other and and be even more commited.

[youtube]OlKaVFqxERk&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

And he needs to go out in the world and teach it to others....


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> You are a gem, Elkhound. You really "get it."


just trying to do my best is all.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

sorry yall my heart fell out of its box tonight and i feel all mushy gushy and such....

[youtube]85V5CjER9J0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]ok2Jyjtm698[/youtube]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I would like to have someone around for conversation.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Fowler said:


> I'm not sure yet if I like being a lone, I have too much time to talk to myself and I wont shut up...LOL


I talk to the dogs and horses. They don't complain when I sing


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Qhorseman said:


> I talk to the dogs and horses. They don't complain when I sing


Yes, actually they do. Your dog called last week and she can't take it anymore!!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> Yes, actually they do. Your dog called last week and she can't take it anymore!!!


I shot her this morning for complaining  BBQ tonight!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Elkhound, you are very romantic. Guys like you rarely exist for a hopless romantic like me.

You give me hope that romantic men are out there.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]9BHoj8uFdr8[/youtube]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I love that "power of love" song ... Laura Branigan covered it too ... I didn't realize she was dead ... and I also didn't realize it was an original Jennifer Rush song either ... i like Jennifer Rush.

:donut:


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

This thread had me at Page 1. It lost me at Celine Dion. *rofl*


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

made. me. grin. good. one.

:donut:


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I've been thinking about this some more. I think it is sort of like the hunger thread; after you've been alone and without for a long time, you realize how much the smallest things would mean. 

Hearing a heartbeat, for example. There are times when I would sacrifice a limb or a kidney just to be held and have my ear against a nice warm hairy chest hearing that reliable, reassuring sound, to fall asleep listening to it. 

It's funny, but most of what I miss or would like involves things I wish I could do for the other person.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

chamoisee said:


> most of what I miss or would like involves things I wish I could do for the other person.


ME TOO!

So some people want someone around so that person can do for them, and some of us want someone around so we can do for THEM. 

Seems to me like we should really be able to work out some kind of deal!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Why would you want someone around?

"someone" or "anyone"?

Having my kids around is always a joy. I can't get enough of it!!
Having them around, be that in their room asleep or in the kitchen or out back shooting, or with their friends over......anyway you slice it, I enjoy their 'presence'. 
They are interesting and amazing people.
They breathe life into this home!

If you are talking more as a 'mate/companion' around?

1. Someone to complete you.
All other things stem from this completion.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

elkhound said:


> love,honor and cherish...each of these goes so deep its not even funny.most just dont get it.


I have been cherished, and it is a wonderful, soul-deep feeling. Makes me want to cry a little, just remembering.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Mama, I was once needed. A really good feeling. I was also appreciated for a while. I was even accepted for who I was, bumpy head, misfiring synapses, and all. Occasionally I can still remember the residual sunshine of being needed, appreciated, and accepted. Then it wears off after a few seconds.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

zong said:


> Occasionally I can still remember the residual sunshine of being needed, appreciated, and accepted. Then it wears off after a few seconds.


... or then I get a text from someone complaining about their spouse, and I'm like, "Thank god I'm single!!" 

Seriously, I just don't think about how fantastic those feelings are. If I was to sit around thinking about those things, the entire day would be spent lamenting and feeling sad. And it's noon, and I've got things to do!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

chamoisee said:


> to be held and have my ear against a nice warm hairy chest hearing that reliable, reassuring sound, to fall asleep listening to it.


Ahhhhh, yes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

A really big difference is that I don't have a lot of bitterness and rage that so many divorced people do. I mean, we were so much different it was almost funny, but we hung in there and worked it out. The idea of just giving up on a whim or something never appealed to either of us. Or looking for a "better love" because the internet says so. Of course, we didn't know about the "perfect match" or "settling" that the internet brought to everyone, either. It was like, OK, I've had these bad relationships in the past, I know what I need to do, and that is talk to you about what we both think we want, need, and demand. Yea, we both had to give. A lot. But, it was a matter of priorities. So, we gave. 
Still, the widowed women that I've talked to seem to have some sense of loss and sorrow but yet don't feel all that bitter about the experience. I guess because with death, there's no real need to blame the other party or beat yourself up because you feel responsible, or whatever. I can assure you that the difference in attitude between widowed people and divorced people is phenomenal.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

*Why would I want someone around?*

To hand me toilet paper when I need it.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

It's ironic that if you were alone you wouldn't have run out lol.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

doodlemom said:


> It's ironic that if you were alone you wouldn't have run out lol.


Its always too far from the toilet, why? I dont know...LOL


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

...............


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

When it was my son's and myself, I always made it a point to be sure there was TP. heaven forbid that someone couldn't put a new roll on after using the roll.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

elkhound said:


> short answer....i want my best friend,lover and wife all rolled into one.
> 
> 
> p.s. i might write a longer version later...right now i am hurtin from the work today...yep i am a whimp.


elk, you need to be sittin down to write one of them violin/fiddle/banjo type country love jingles.:whistlin:


----------

